# Exotics



## i_in (10 June 2009)

this is my favorite exotic
if anyone is interested, I'll explain what I expect


----------



## marklar (10 June 2009)

OK, I'm curious.

m.


----------



## i_in (10 June 2009)

first target 8,45. Longer term - autumn might reach 8,00 or lower
NOK is an oil currency and moves with oil price predominantly


----------

